# Can you ID me?



## Nutty4Mbunas (Mar 27, 2008)

I have not been able to ID these little fish I have 2 of them. Thanks. :-?


----------



## EVoLGRiMM (Oct 10, 2008)

i think that is the very very rare confused smiley face peacock :lol:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like a yellow lab but without the black stripe in the dorsal fin so it's probably a hybrid. Maybe yellow lab and red zebra mixed. Unless the black is very faint and not showing up well in the pic. When I got my first yellow labs the LFS worker told me that sometimes the black took a while to show up because she had some in the tank that the black was real faint on. I don't know how true this is. I picked out ones that already had nice black on them.


----------



## Nutty4Mbunas (Mar 27, 2008)

No stripe on them. When I got my lab it was 1.5 in size and there was the black band on top. these two have a faint zebra stripes which you can see when the light hits the body just right.
:roll:


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Zebra hybrids. Trash them! Haha kidding of course, just try not to breed them. We don't like hybrid fry just floating around, but we can keep the fish and enjoy it!


----------



## Nutty4Mbunas (Mar 27, 2008)

I dont want to breed hybrids either.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

Let them get bigger. I have a very nice strain of yellows that take a long time to get their black stripes. The males will get a faint stripe when small but the females take a little longer. My female is 1.5 years old and only has faint black lines. The dom male has great color.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

i had one just like and ended up getting rid of it cause i couldn't be sure what it was


----------



## Nutty4Mbunas (Mar 27, 2008)

OH NO!! If they are N. Leleupis they in the wrong tank with my Mbunas? :-? :?  
Im trying to stick to one lake.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

i think there some sort of zebra.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I like him  Looks more lab than anything. Maybe not the best, maybe not pure, but they're your's. If you like them then no need to "getridof". Unless you wanna sell the fry.


----------



## Roxtar (Sep 21, 2008)

That picture is extremely over exposed (too much light) Maybe the camera/flash was too close to the fish which makes it harder to ID.

I agree with Joker about it possibly being some sort of Zebra because of the scale pattern but a better picture would help greatly.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

i have one just like it,the fish is really that bright yellow.but i know nothing about photography


----------

